

Copyright monopoly study claims "without copyright, no computers" - ZeroMinx
http://falkvinge.net/2011/11/22/this-is-why-copyright-monopoly-pundits-go-so-very-wrong/

======
brlewis
They forgot to mention that without copyright there would be no clothes or
cars, since the purpose of those items is unquestionably to dress up and drive
to the movies. There wouldn't be any food either, because why would people eat
if they couldn't watch TV at the same time? If you dispute this, just do a
google image search for "TV dinner" and you'll see lots of photographic
evidence to back me up.

~~~
masklinn
Hell, without copyright there would probably be no breasts or genitals either,
their only purpose being to film pornographic movies and take pornographic
pictures.

Yeah I heard about this "reproduction" fable, never found a picture of it on
google image either.

~~~
dlikhten
Clearly without copyright there would be no copyright. I was unable to find a
copyright picture on google that was not copyrighted.

"Yo dawg, I heard you like copyrighting, so I copyrighted your copyright
application, so you can violate copyright while you copyright."

------
pyre
Sounds like someone felt like there was no need to fact-check whatever they
were writing. Maybe it was written by some young staffer that only uses
computers for YouTube and/or video games?

Otherwise it's pretty unforgivable that the writer could not imagine any other
use for computers than media consumption of some sort. They were originally
created for business/military as number-crunching devices.

~~~
HnNoPassMailer
Lobbyists.

------
nhebb
Link to document in question:
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/divers/stoa/201...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/divers/stoa/2011/460342/DG-
IPOL-STOA_DV\(2011\)460342_EN.pdf)

------
route66
[http://www.erawatch-
network.com/en/Members/founder/technopol...](http://www.erawatch-
network.com/en/Members/founder/technopolis-group.html) seems to be the
epicenter of this research, at least two of their employees come up as
responsible in the report.

The blurb behind this link reveals them or as lobbyists "on demand" or just
one of these uncountable organizations which feed from the seemingly unlimited
amounts of taxpayers money in EU policy making. Probably both.

------
meric
The content industry would not exist without content-consumption device
industry.

Without screens or speakers, no music or movies to copyright.

In other news, computers and the internet allows content-producers to bypass
content-distributors and self-publish content.

------
weff
There _has_ to be an explanation for this besides utter incompetence.

~~~
eCa
Conflict of interest, perhaps?

~~~
dlikhten
If you pay a man 100,000 for a month of work, that man will produce any answer
to any question.

